# London sperm bank under investigation after couple has baby from different race



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

London sperm bank under investigation after couple has baby from different race​Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/world/2012/04/29/london-sperm-bank-under-investigation-after-couple-has-baby-from-different-race/#ixzz1tPsBHrjL​
/links​


----------

